# Indian mynah attack!!!



## Snowy_pied_chic (Feb 19, 2009)

Ok, this sounds really stupid but i was at the park one day and i saw this little duckling being pecked by an indian mynah.  it was one of those "awww..." ducklings, so small and cute and just learning to swim with mother duck. I felt so bad, cos i have a strict 'no more rehabs' policy going on right now, since i am moving in a few weeks (training GP). 
So i called my vet and he suggested that i catch the little critter, but when i approached it (the mynah had flown away by now) i could see that it had been blinded and wasn't moving anymore. 
i picked it up and (sickeningly) it was still warm but dead. 
I feel terrible. i mean, i could have saved the duck if i'd been a bit quicker, but i hesitated because of the 'no rehab' policy. 
And i can still see the duck in my mind's eye. 
there have been an increasing amount of mynahs around here, and they are killing our wildlife. id ther anything i can do ? 
i am worried about my squabs, perhaps they are at risk of attack as well...


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that, I saw last week a hawk attacking a pigeon, and I was leaving the pet store and in the parking lot are a big flock so I decided to get more food and feed them, since they were hungry and waiting for food, well, first thing I saw was when they start flying away, and I I thought that was a pigeon trying to mate with the female, but I saw that was very agressive so I decide to run and separate them, but as close as I get I notice that was not a pigeon it was the hawk, when the hawk saw me next to him he let the pigeon go, but the pigeon was bleeding and crashing with everything, she even crash with me, I had blood all over, but was able to take it home, I still feed the pigeons and I stay there for a little bit, making sure that the hawk was not coming back, now Jaye another member is taking care, it was very scary, but I didn't think it twice, it was just an instinct.

Don't feel bad we all have different reactions, you have a big heart and that makes you feel bad, you know that is nature, but I keep saying as long as I don't see it in front of me, otherwise I will act inmediately.

Ivette


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

They're an invasive species there, correct? Perhaps there is a wildlife group or something you could work with to help control the minah population? What is being done by your government/local bird groups to protect the native wildlife? Do you have something similar to our Game & Parks?
(I'm from the US, so all I know about Australia is pretty basic.)


----------

